# I Kid You Not!



## Mol (Oct 10, 2004)

Car goes in for a service...........

Later that day the dealer calls to advise that the 'technician' working on the car recommends that it needs a Haladex oil change which will be Â£175 +VAT.

Fine, you change the Haladex, I'll pay the Â£175 +VAT, as long as you make sure I get a Quattro back.

Mines a FWD 

Well it was worth a try :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You had to post this in the main forum not here as a joke. This is serious shit.

Which dealer was it?


----------



## Mol (Oct 10, 2004)

Sorry but I thought it was absolutley hysterical, gave me a good laugh :lol:

...... and to no I'm not going to name and shame the dealer, as it was a genuine mistake caused by incorrect information on their system relating to my car, no one is perfect. Also, to be fair, I have not been able to fault the dealer I use - they are a pleasure to deal with.

I posted it here becuase I wanted it to be a light hearted comment on some of the silly things which can happen from time to time, not to vilify the dealer, fair enough?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have loved to have seen their faces when you picked it up and hte work had been 'done'.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you should have told them to go ahead and waited to see what they did


----------

